# My boy



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

I have read so many posts lately with people going through horrid journeys to be parents through adoption.

Our journey was unbelievably difficult and we never thought we would be parents with our little boy asleep upstairs.

Please don't give up, we could have done so many times with issues of my weight, our blood pressure, horrid reference from ex husband, family issues, the list goes on and on!

I cannot explain the love I have for our son, I never thought this type of love existed but it does.

You can all do it if you are determined!

Xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

So lovely to read your words of encouragement and many congratulations on becoming a mummy, it's so encouraging to read of your happy ending. Can't wait till we get ours


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

So true Pumpkin Mummy, and so lovely to read!  Well said.


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

So lovely to read this.  My journey hasn’t been overly traumatic when I look at what others have had to go through, but it sure does seem to have taken a while.  When I think back to the beginning of the process I never thought I’d make it here and there were times when I struggled with the invasiveness of it all.  It’s this board that has kept me going and encouraging posts like yours Pumpkin


----------

